# imprimer via ipad en reseau lan



## jeje66 (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

heureux possesseur d'un new ipad, je viens vers vous pour configurer une imprimante hp C6180.


j'ai crée chez moi une réseau ethernet, tous les ordi ( 1 pc et 1 imac) + imprimante hpc6180 sont relies a ce réseau, mes ip sont fixes on peut imprimer de l'imac ou du pc sans problème.

j'ai mis dans la maison un point daccès wifi, l'ipad est connecté en ip fixe lui aussi, j'aimerais pouvoir des fois imprimer a partir de l'ipad.

je trouve pas de solution, toutes les applis sont faites pour imprimer en wifi direct imprimante.

je peux aller dans l'interface de l'imprimante via 192.168.1.7 mais pas imprimer.

est- ce possible d'imprimer via l'ip.

c'est regrettable de crée un réseau Ethernet et de ne pas pouvoir imprimer, tout est fzit pour le wifi!


----------



## Khronegon (21 Mars 2012)

Pas besoin d'une imprimante wifi pour imprimer depuis un iPad : j'ai une imprimante branchée en Ethernet sr ma Timecapsule,l'imprimante apparait dans mes app iPhone/iPad qui prenne en charge l'impression.

Par contre, il me semble qu'il faut une imprimante compatible AirPrint pour imprimer directement depuis l'iPad... Je ne crois pas que la c6180 le soit.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mars 2012)

voir du coté d'airprint activator


----------



## jeje66 (21 Mars 2012)

Merci beaucoup arlequin ça fonctionne impec avec l'ipad et les iphone!!!

merci à toi

je suppose qu'il faut laisser l'imac allumé pour que cela fonctionne


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mars 2012)

jeje66 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup arlequin ça fonctionne impec avec l'ipad et les iphone!!!
> 
> merci à toi
> 
> je suppose qu'il faut laisser l'imac allumé pour que cela fonctionne



oui en effet


----------

